# Show your nightstand flashlight!



## Mister Ed (Aug 8, 2021)

So I'm just cleaning out the nightstand, making sure all the flashlights have fresh batteries etc. I've had this Surefire flashlight for probably 10 years now. It's been solid, and easy to grab when needed (mostly mundane, but crucial needs like finding things under the bed).










What's your go to nightstand flashlight?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 8, 2021)

Since you asked, this is an unedited pic of about half of my bedside table top... At the moment, there is a 1st gen BOSS 70 in my pocket.






L-R: BOSS 35, Tiny Nugget, bored C2 w/ Oveready L3N, GT Nano triple conversion, Okluma DC1, Hoku, McLuxIII PD, HDS 200lm hcri Clicky, Tool AA hcri, i3p, Tana triple E2 and a sweet little brass AAA whose name escapes me. And two Pak lites, because emergency lanterns... (both 5mm hcri's)


----------



## scout24 (Aug 8, 2021)

Jelly- Is that the 200 or 320 lumen version?


----------



## RollerBoySE (Aug 8, 2021)

Emisar D4V2 Ti Quad SST-20 4000k


----------



## Light-saber (Aug 8, 2021)

This old man’s “night light” (for visits to the latrine):

Sofirn C01R with diffuser and paracord (hands-free usage).


----------



## Olumin (Aug 8, 2021)

Same as my EDC, MDC with VME running M61WLL. Goes with me anywhere I go. Also the Zebralight SC5c II in high CRI since I just got it and Im trying it out. 






Im not a photographer...


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 8, 2021)

scout24 said:


> Since you asked, this is an unedited pic of about half of my bedside table top... At the moment, there is a 1st gen BOSS 70 in my pocket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14624
> ...


Not a single malkoff?!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2021)

A new, Maelstrom MXS Standby. It stands ready in its charging station. If the power source is curtailed, the light automatically comes on to its lowest setting. 

GREA! Now I gotta dust.


----------



## radellaf (Aug 8, 2021)

My actual nightstand isn't fit for a photo, but here the light that's been on it for a couple of years now. Replaced a Nitecore Tube. I like the warmer color light and the single mode. No accidental blinding. If I need a little dimmer, my thumb works great.
All the bigger flashlights are down in the hobby area two flights down, apart from a couple of Sofirn S2+ on the middle floor.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 8, 2021)

thermal guy said:


> Not
> 
> 
> 
> a single malkoff?!!


Thermal guy- Not there, no. They live by my front door with a bunch of others. HD 18650 Neutral, an older Wildcat, one of the recent group buy M91's in an MD2, and another group buy M61 LLLL MD 1.5 w/ Oveready zerores insert. 😁


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 8, 2021)

scout24 said:


> Thermal guy- Not there, no. They live by my front door with a bunch of others. HD 18650 Neutral, an older Wildcat, one of the recent group buy M91's in an MD2, and another group buy M61 LLLL MD 1.5 w/ Oveready zerores insert. 😁


Ok. I forgive you😁


----------



## scout24 (Aug 8, 2021)

Lol, redeemed! Woo Hoo! 😁😁😁


----------



## Scotty321 (Aug 8, 2021)

I currently have three bedstand flashlights.

1. Emergency blackout light - Streamlight HL4
2. Bump in the night light - Nitecore P20i w/DC fix on lens
3. General "incidentals" light - Eagletac D25LC2 Tactical (which I'm looking at changing to an ET T-series in the future)


----------



## richbuff (Aug 8, 2021)

What LED flashlight is sitting on your nightstand?


Thanks. I just edited that post because I was trying the Thyrm, worked well, but decided to take it off. Grab the Elzetta to hold with pistol if needed and use the Malkoff LMH for most everyday tasks, it has clip and lanyard. Love that light. I too have the Hound Dog 18650. I use it at work a...




www.candlepowerforums.com





I got rid of my nightstand September, 2019, because it was too small for my flashlights. I put a coffee table alongside my bed, instead. Current bedside lineup: MF05, MT90vn, HK90vn, HK90, 2 x GT94, KR1vn90, K75vn, D4V2vn W2, FW4vn W2, D18vn W2, FW21Pro vn, NSX53vn, TM9Kvn, EC03, MS03vn, R90TSvn and MS18vn.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 8, 2021)

Right now: 
- SureFire EB1c (200),
- Rayovac Industrial 2aa, 
- SureFire G2x Pro (320),
- Emissive Energy X1,
- Brinkmann MaxFire (with M61 N4L sst),
- Elzetta 1aa, 
- Sorfirn C01 (Sophia),
- Elzetta 1RCR.

- In bubble wrap are MD2 hi/lo, G2 (w/ M61 NL), MD2, Streamlight ProTac (750), Streamlight ProTac EMS, ProTac 1L aa, and ProTac 1aaa

- For years I kept an LED Lenser tri-max next to my bed because it was dimmer than my minimag incan. I joined here and soon after that the G2x Pro joined it. Then the MD2 hi-lo then the rest over time. 
Others have come and gone but the main players over the years are the EB-1 to blind a robber, the Rayovac because it's yellow, G2x Pro because they are a great flashlight and now the Elzetta RCR because of the 1/2 lumen low.


----------



## xxo (Aug 8, 2021)

I usually have a half dozen or more when I run out of room I ut them away but different ones accumulate pretty quickly. The only one that stays all the time is a ML300 I have set up as a lantern.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 8, 2021)

*Tool AA 2.0 Ti* : A gift that I treasure; the general go-to light for any nocturnal short-notice investigations 
*MaGizmo PD*: A special light that rests on whatever is serving as my nightstand wherever I go.
*Modified Mag-Lite 2D*: I did this mod circa 2006 - 3x Luxeon III LEDs powered at 1A pushing maybe 300 lumens. Originally powered by 6-8 AA NiMH in series, I've since migrated to 2x 3xAA parallel adaptors with 14500 cells. It's hardly 'bright' by 2021 standards but still satisfies.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Aug 9, 2021)

Always have my titanium Thrunite AAA near the bed or in my pocket.


----------



## fuyume (Aug 9, 2021)

Now that I have a new Fenix E12 v2.0 as my EDC light, the 2d gen Inova X1 that it replaced serves as my nightstand light. Terrible design, terrible UI, but decent battery life with 80 lumen and 11 lumen modes. The biggest problem is it turns on in High mode, and the tail switch is useless. I should have returned it, but I really needed a new flashlight that took a single AA when I moved to a cabin in the woods in an area where CR123As just can’t be had cheaply.

The Inova X1 replaced my Leatherman Serac S3 as my EDC light, but I’ve never been happy with it. The Serac S3 is a much better light for any purpose, but those CR123As just cost too much for me where I now live.

At night, I have to close my eyes, turn it on, turn it off, then turn it on again to bring up Low mode, but even that is a bit too bright. 5 lumens would have been better. Because the tail switch is a momentary only (and requires a lot of effort), the only way I can actually use this light is by screwing and unscrewing the tailcap, which is the real switching mechanism, and that requires two hands.

The latest gen Inova X1 lights have, if you can even believe this, an even worse UI.

Cannot recommend, do not buy.


----------



## MtnDon (Aug 9, 2021)

I made my bedside "flashlight". It uses one 18650 cell, has a built-in USB charger. A nanjg101 driver with 2 - 7135's drives an XT-E royal blue led with a dome-shaped remote phosphor. Turns on in moonlight and has 4 more levels to choose from. I made it in 2017 for the BLF competition. [I see I should have dusted it before snapping the pictures.  ]


----------



## fuyume (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh, when I’m stealth camping, my bedside light is an ancient 1st gen CMG Infinity Task Light with a green emitter. Much dimmer than my usual EDC suspects, so less likely to be seen by overly-inquisitive authoritarians.


----------



## Busa Dave (Aug 9, 2021)

I have two...... Both modified by Vinh. Depends on what I need..


----------



## weklund (Aug 9, 2021)

Trusty Malkoff's


----------



## slackercruster (Aug 9, 2021)

My bedroom lights are the 'attached' types...is that OK?







...of course I can't go waving them around under the bed. They are more for 'bump in the night' work!


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 9, 2021)

slackercruster said:


> My bedroom lights are the 'attached' types...is that OK?


Got something similar similar myself.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 9, 2021)

Haven't posted here in awhile, and it's been awhile since I got a new light. All these lights on my nightstand have stood the test of time, so I haven't needed anything new. Guess I don't qualify as a flashaholic anymore. Also including a picture of my EDC for years now.

Thanks for the invite @Jelly

On my nightstand




Some AAA. Have many more in my edc bag.




An old Surefire Frankenlight...




Is Scott Clawson still around? An old Milkyspit Special...




And my EDC lights...


----------



## TIkka7mm08 (Aug 9, 2021)

Still the best EDC keep it on the nightstand torch. DEFT-EDC.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 9, 2021)

Surefire EDCL2-T & LX2, Zebralight SC600w Mk IV Plus, SC700d & H51w headlamp and recently added Fenix TK16 V2.0 on the nightstand. 

Edit: I also have a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA dual fuel on the way.


----------



## WebHobbit (Aug 9, 2021)

Noctigon K9.3 SST20 4000k 95 CRI -5,000 lumen on turbo (9 primary LEDs) SST20 2700k (3 secondary LEDs)


----------



## Stingray (Aug 9, 2021)

MtnDon said:


> I made my bedside "flashlight". It uses one 18650 cell, has a built-in USB charger. A nanjg101 driver with 2 - 7135's drives an XT-E royal blue led with a dome-shaped remote phosphor. Turns on in moonlight and has 4 more levels to choose from. I made it in 2017 for the BLF competition. [I see I should have dusted it before snapping the pictures.  ]


Outstanding job !


----------



## Stingray (Aug 9, 2021)

MtnDon said:


> I made my bedside "flashlight". It uses one 18650 cell, has a built-in USB charger. A nanjg101 driver with 2 - 7135's drives an XT-E royal blue led with a dome-shaped remote phosphor. Turns on in moonlight and has 4 more levels to choose from. I made it in 2017 for the BLF competition. [I see I should have dusted it before snapping the pictures.



Nice!


----------



## xevious (Aug 9, 2021)

My nightstand flashlights vary from time to time. One I like for simple eye-easy illumination is the Lumintop Geek. The UI is weird, but you can put it in a mode where only the side LED's function, the array of five warm 5mm LED's. Not quite moonlight low, but low enough with 3 brightness levels. And it's side projected so you can easily face it away from you while standing. When in forward emitter mode, the side array can be optionally lit, for a set of 3 higher intensity brightness settings as well. Again, weird UI... but I like this thing.




Looks almost like an old Star Trek hand phaser.


----------



## Stingray (Aug 9, 2021)

The nightstand light that gets the most use here is an Olight Obulb. Easy to grab, doesn’t get knocked down and scratch the furniture when I reach for it in the dark, easy to keep on the bed while watching tv without it getting lost in the comforter. I have a Fenix TK35, Olight S2R Baton Pro and S1R Baton II on the nightstand also but ever since I got the Obulb it gets 99% of the use. It’s a wonderful invention.

Nightstand is a cluttered mess not picture worthy right now but here’s the light.


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 10, 2021)

So I don't have as many exotic lights as other members here would when it comes to this subject, but at present my go-to nightstand light would be the Streamlight Scorpion with a Lumens Factory tower module installed, which yields a very large beam profile (with good hotspot and more than enough sidespill). Specs: Nichia 319a 4000K, single-mode 1.6A buck driver, around 800lm gross output. Sorry no pics but anyone who has encountered this setup should get the idea......


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 10, 2021)

slackercruster said:


> My bedroom lights are the 'attached' types...is that OK?
> 
> 
> View attachment 14681
> ...


Interesting. So are these Gen 3 or 4 Glocks? Also those extended mags, what's the capacity? 22+1, 25+1,...??
Very enviable so to speak...!!


----------



## Vemice (Aug 10, 2021)

All I need for the nightstand is this Ti3 modded by Jonathan to 2700K/TIR. Beautiful warm flood beam with a very, very low FF mode.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Aug 10, 2021)

Currently travelling, so Surefire Fury with options of 500 lumens, or low mode if preferred. When at home, I have a Zebralight SC80 which comes on in moonlight mode unless more output needed.


----------



## weez82 (Aug 10, 2021)

Olight s1r. The moonlight mode and the quite button keeps me from waking up my wife when I get home from work at 4am.


----------



## Bogie (Aug 10, 2021)

My night stand, 
Kroma Milspec on Y/G
Kroma Std on red
FW3A set low 
Inova X1 UV


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 10, 2021)

xevious said:


> My nightstand flashlights vary from time to time. One I like for simple eye-easy illumination is the Lumintop Geek. The UI is weird, but you can put it in a mode where only the side LED's function, the array of five warm 5mm LED's. Not quite moonlight low, but low enough with 3 brightness levels. And it's side projected so you can easily face it away from you while standing. When in forward emitter mode, the side array can be optionally lit, for a set of 3 higher intensity brightness settings as well. Again, weird UI... but I like this thing.
> 
> Looks almost like an old Star Trek hand phaser.


I love the [email protected]@K of both of your lights. Very cool, and I was reminded of the Star Trek phaser, also.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 11, 2021)

I keep a 6p with a malkoff m61 WLL, and a brass olight i3t in a little tray alongside some knives.


----------



## malJohann (Aug 14, 2021)

2x 47’s Maelstrom MM-X’s. The 47’s QuarkSmart QS2L-X is my EDC.


----------



## Ljus (Aug 14, 2021)

Olight R50 Seeker Pro





And for a Evening surprise an Acebeam w30 lep 
makes quick work of nite vision organic or augmented.


----------



## snakebite (Aug 14, 2021)

a blf q8.
secondary is a small light attached to a large heavy metal object with a very good grip.


----------



## malJohann (Aug 14, 2021)

Ljus said:


> And for a Evening surprise an Acebeam w30 lep
> makes quick work of nite vision organic or augmented.
> View attachment 15026


Brutal.


----------



## UFO (Aug 16, 2021)

Megalamuffin said:


> I keep a 6p with a malkoff m61 WLL, and a brass olight i3t in a little tray alongside some knives.
> 
> View attachment 14816
> View attachment 14817


I'm guessing the knives are GEC, Camillus, and SAK (Victorinox).


----------



## geuz (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Chrontius (Aug 17, 2021)

I just got a Surefire Tactician, and it's currently serving the role while I break it in.

There are many flashlights like it, but this one is mine.

Primary EDC is a Jetbeam titanium-oxide 18650 light, and OH CRAP EDC is a Surefire Z2 with primaries and an overpowered single-mode XML dropin for when subtlety is no longer called for. Got a Pineapple with a 3xHiCRi dropin of similar power but wider pattern, but that's sidelined of late because the holster for the Z2 also has room for a knife. Just picked up a four-flats A2 which I'll be enjoying for a while.


----------



## TactiBlox (Aug 17, 2021)

This is technically one of my desk lights, but close enough. Its a 3 D cell Maglite LED. Its about 200 lumens.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 17, 2021)

UFO said:


> I'm guessing the knives are GEC, Camillus, and SAK (Victorinox).


Yes, but two of them are also schrades.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 17, 2021)

These are currently on my nightstand. The lights on there tend to rotate quite a bit. The only stationary is the ML150LR, which replaced the old Mag 3D that was there before. It was there ever since my childhood, so it seemed like a fitting replacement.

So this makes it: Maglite ML150LR, Acebeam EC35 II, Olight S80, Convoy C8+ and Nitecore MT2A. Usually my EDC light is added to the nightstand usually having a moonlight / firefly mode. In my n_ightstands _drawer there are usually 5+ lights that are currently in my EDC rotation as well.


----------



## JimIslander (Aug 17, 2021)

Boss 70 Satin


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 17, 2021)

@bykfixer remember this tan Surefire?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 17, 2021)

It looks familiar…… I had one just like it once. It was my favorite. Then I mailed it to a cool guy in Germany looking for a 320 version since none could be found in his country.
Is the black one a 320 also? Did that one come from America too?


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 17, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> It looks familiar…… I had one just like it once. It was my favorite. Then I mailed it to a cool guy in Germany looking for a 320 version since none could be found in his country.
> Is the black one a 320 also? Did that one come from America too?


Yep, both 320. The black one I found a new old stock on the internet. Can’t find more…

You mailed your favorite Surefire to a random guy? Lucky dude!


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 17, 2021)

Sharing to loot bruthuh, just sharing to loot.


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## High_Noon (Aug 17, 2021)

Do any of you fellers have girlfriends?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2021)

High_Noon said:


> Do any of you fellers have girlfriends?


No. Girlfriends are too expensive, especially for a guy (me) that's been married to the same woman for 36 years. I'm blessed by a woman that never complains about my silly flashlight collection.


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 18, 2021)

High_Noon said:


> Do any of you fellers have girlfriends?


The reason I have a nightstand flashlight is my wife would crack it every time I turned on the lamp to go to the toilet or to see what went bump in the night. That light starts on low mode, and is directional, so it doesn't wake her up, and the high mode is good enough to check on the bump in the night.


----------



## haymant (Aug 23, 2021)

Surefire L4, Firefly 2.0, Coast SX300R, and Streamlight Sidewinder


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 23, 2021)

AAA's get used mostly indoors, Blue C01S rides in pocket.. C01R noticed last night Deep Red cuts through lingering smoke from NorCal wild fires pretty good..
PK FL2LE (in rear) runs W1.1 H17fx mod by Randy Brogden (spelling corrections)


----------



## Ralf (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi all,
I haven't been around quite a while, actually its more then 12 years since the legendary german cpf meeting in my garden. From time to time I check candlepowerforums, but not very often. This time I had a message from Jelly aka Chris with a link to this thread. Picture threads are always nice, so here we go ... My nightstand light since 20 years .. Surefire L1 with modded LED, second battery since ... Great light unmatched 

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ralf said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't been around quite a while, actually its more then 12 years since the legendary german cpf meeting in my garden. From time to time I check candlepowerforums, but not very often. This time I had a message from Jelly aka Chris with a link to this thread. Picture threads are always nice, so here we go ... My nightstand light since 20 years .. Surefire L1 with modded LED, second battery since ... Great light unmatched
> 
> Cheers
> Ralf



Good to see you Ralf. I got the same invitation from Jelly a few weeks ago. It had been forever since I participated here. Like you, I check in occasionally to see what's going on. Is that L1 a creation of @milkyspit (Scott Clawson)? I have an old e1e creation of his that's on my nightstand. I am still an edc kinda guy, but haven't gotten much new in years. My collection is still going strong, and is a testament to the brands I decided to collect. My newest light is a Nitecore TIP SE. It's an amazing little rechargeable pocket light, and one of my edc's. Who knows, that invitation from Jelly just may get me back into that flashaholic state of mind.

My full collection


----------



## Ralf (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah the same here ;-) ... And the L1 mod I did myself. This was quite a entusiastic time. I startet when there was the first 1W LED upcoming on the market ... time is running so fast


----------



## run4jc (Aug 26, 2021)

bondr006 said:


> Good to see you Ralf. I got the same invitation from Jelly a few weeks ago. It had been forever since I participated here. Like you, I check in occasionally to see what's going on. Is that L1 a creation of @milkyspit (Scott Clawson)? I have an old e1e creation of his that's on my nightstand. I am still an edc kinda guy, but haven't gotten much new in years. My collection is still going strong, and is a testament to the brands I decided to collect. My newest light is a Nitecore TIP SE. It's an amazing little rechargeable pocket light, and one of my edc's. Who knows, that invitation from Jelly just may get me back into that flashaholic kinda mind.
> 
> My full collection
> Wow - we are seeing some old timers come back! Good to see you, Rob. I haven't been very active, either. Never quite got over dabbling in the customs, although I sold off pretty much all of my mass produced lights - except for my Zebralights. Not showing the full collection, but here's my second newest acquisition - purchased specifically for nightstand duty. The Foursevens Maelstrom MXS "Standby". I don't normally buy lights this large, but the concept was so cool (as was the intro discount), that I couldn't resist. It sits in the magnetic charging base all the time. When you lift it out, or if the power fails, the light comes on at its lowest setting. Although I rarely travel overnight any more, should I be away and my wife has to deal with a power failure, this will be handy. (McGizmo PD for size comparison)








This isn't the entire collection, but most of these are close at hand at the nightstand, too.






Old reliable Surefire lights live in vehicles (2 cars, truck, motorcycle), kitchen drawer, and safes. Zebras are scattered everywhere. Spy serves as a closet illuminator for early morning before my wife wakes up. We are seriously afflicted flashaholic types!


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 26, 2021)

run4jc said:


> View attachment 15710
> 
> 
> This isn't the entire collection, but most of these are close at hand at the nightstand, too.
> ...


Good to see you @run4jc ! Been a long time. Like @Ralf says, it goes by fast. Hoping you and your family are safe and well. 🙏


----------



## run4jc (Aug 26, 2021)

MtnDon said:


> I made my bedside "flashlight". It uses one 18650 cell, has a built-in USB charger. A nanjg101 driver with 2 - 7135's drives an XT-E royal blue led with a dome-shaped remote phosphor. Turns on in moonlight and has 4 more levels to choose from. I made it in 2017 for the BLF competition. [I see I should have dusted it before snapping the pictures.  ]


That's cool...


----------



## chip100t (Aug 26, 2021)

All these flashlights out in the open on display just makes me think of all the dusting you must do😀. Mine are mostly put away in cupboards and drawers.


----------



## weybourne (Aug 26, 2021)

Most people I know that know about my small collection of torches (UK based ) think I've got an obsession but some of you put it into perspective . My first "proper" torch was a Fenix L2D and I liked it so much that all my subsequent torch purchases have been Fenix too. My at-home bedside torch is a Fenix LD22. If I'm camping, it's a Fenix HL23 _and_ either the LD22 or a Fenix PD35 TAC (depending on whether I'm sticking to AAs or packing 18650s too). On my keyring, I have an old and battered Fenix LD01. The L2D lives in the kitchen for general house-based use and the PD35 TAC is my usual "go-to" torch for anything else - it also gets attached to my bike handlebars for the occasional off-road use (main front light on the bike is a dynamo powered Busch + Müller Lumotec IQ Cyo senso plus).

Here's the "nightstand flashlight"




and here are my other "flashlights"
LD01





L2D





PD35 TAC





HL23


----------



## MacTexas744 (Aug 27, 2021)

My nightstand flashlight


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 27, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> View attachment 14637
> 
> 
> A new, Maelstrom MXS Standby. It stands ready in its charging station. If the power source is curtailed, the light automatically comes on to its lowest setting.
> ...


 I've got one of those...12v lighter plug rechargeable. Mine has white/green/green-flash modes. Came under a different brand here (will look for packaging, I usually save it). They also had white/red version.

Dave

Brand name marked on the light is Quarrow. It has 1-4x twist beam focussing. Opened it up a while back and found three button-type NiMH cells, not much capacity and not easily replaceable. Nice little light though.

Dave


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2021)

Dave_H said:


> I've got one of those...12v lighter plug rechargeable. Mine has white/green/green-flash modes. Came under a different brand here (will look for packaging, I usually save it). They also had white/red version.
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


 
I would very much appreciate seeing a picture of your light, Dave.


----------



## 3_gun (Aug 27, 2021)

There may be & are others near the bed all the time but this one STAYS there and has for more than 10yrs. Simple, bright & reliable. It's one of 2, the other is in my GO bag


----------



## vicv (Aug 28, 2021)

Solarforce L2P with an L2M tailcap, 2x Panasonic cr123a cells, and a lumens factory 
SR-6 LA. Always ready to go and I don't have to worry about being let down by those newfangled and unreliable LEDs


----------



## 787Geoff (Aug 29, 2021)

Vintage with LED conversions, the battle lamp is in the corner and one or two of the airforce penlights in the night stand. Red and white led in the penlights.

cheers, Geoff


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 29, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I would very much appreciate seeing a picture of your light, Dave.


 Here is a pic of the lighter-plug flashlight. My camera does not do justice to the shade of green, it is less whitish and richer, sort of "shamrock" colour.

Dave


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 29, 2021)

P60 with 3000K XML Mule, Copper and Current Leash Lantern with Amber LED.
Bottom MD 1.5 with 3000K M361 and HDS XPL. The HDS gets swapped out with a Haiku.


----------



## Polliwog (Aug 29, 2021)

Here is my current nightstand flashlight. The (Streamlight ProTac 2LX).


----------



## angerdan (Aug 29, 2021)

scout24 said:


> And two Pak lites, because emergency lanterns... (both 5mm hcri's)


Interesting "lantern" 💡🔋








Pak-Lite's Official Website (9v LED Flashlights) - pak-lite


Official Website -- Pak-Lite LED Flashlights snap to the top of a 9v Battery and provide light for up to 1,200 hours.




www.9voltlight.com








Stingray said:


> The nightstand light that gets the most use here is an Olight Obulb. Easy to grab, doesn’t get knocked down and scratch the furniture when I reach for it in the dark, easy to keep on the bed while watching tv without it getting lost in the comforter. It’s a wonderful invention.





My nightstand (flash)light is an Auraglow Wireless Rechargeable PIR Motion Sensor 25 LED Wardrobe Light. 
The color temperature is 2700K, so the warm white light is perfect for indoor use.
It turns on by motion sensor and the internal 18650 cell can be charged via USB.


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 30, 2021)

angerdan said:


> Interesting "lantern" 💡🔋
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a similar clip-on 9v single LED mini-flashlight on the night table. This one points up against a round wax "candle" (also a flickering LED device) which diffuses the light. These are great for running down used 9v batteries which come out of smoke detectors, DMMs etc. but still lots left in them (typically still 7-8v).

Another one nearby has six LEDs with switch to select either two or six on at a time.

Dave

side note: $20 for one of these (Lithium battery aside)? I've seen similar ones for a few dollars each, originally 3 pack for $4 in local stores.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Aug 30, 2021)

From the left - Maratac copper AAA with an eneloop and a (standard issue) funky glow in the dark o-ring; Zebralight SC80 which has a useful moonlight mode and can run with either a AA or CR123A (and currently with a RCR123A); Surefire E1L with the KX1B head; and for some serious illumination Surefire M6 with a Malkoff MD60. I vary the mix sometimes but usually come back to these four.


----------



## grappler50 (Sep 11, 2021)

This is one of my night stand lights MAG XL 200, I have a stream light pro tac 2l x usb, and a Fenix pd 35, and a Fenix LD 12.


----------



## olrac (Sep 14, 2021)

My Gotham has been my go to nightstand light for years.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Sep 15, 2021)

Here is mine. A Pack-Lite with GITD head and red n white LEDs.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 28, 2021)

I built this one more than a decade ago. It no longer sports the latest LED, nor is it particularly sexy, but it's the light I go to again and again. It's stood the test of time. That seems as good a validation as any that somehow I managed to get something right, at least this once!


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 28, 2021)

olrac said:


> My Gotham has been my go to nightstand light for years.


I miss my Gotham, should never have sold it. Such a beautiful light.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 28, 2021)

gottawearshades said:


> I miss my Gotham, should never have sold it. Such a beautiful light.


PS: my own bedside light is not much to look at, an original HDC EDC, modded with a warm XP-L. The locator flash helps me find it, and as I usually use it on ultra-low, a battery lasts forever.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 28, 2021)

gottawearshades said:


> PS: my own bedside light is not much to look at, an original HDC EDC, modded with a warm XP-L. The locator flash helps me find it, and as I usually use it on ultra-low, a battery lasts forever.


An HDS in actually use I a great thing. I love my old school ones.


----------



## ledbetter (Sep 28, 2021)

Malkoff mdc aa 219b. Also have a malkoffed maglite for any weird noises.


----------



## wolfy (Sep 29, 2021)

milkyspit said:


> I built this one more than a decade ago. It no longer sports the latest LED, nor is it particularly sexy, but it's the light I go to again and again. It's stood the test of time. That seems as good a validation as any that somehow I managed to get something right, at least this once!
> 
> View attachment 17530


I currently have a Surefire M3 head with a Milkyspit Project-M triple XR-E R2 on a M4 body and SW01 tail beside my bed.
PS: still works a treat after a decade in my hands.


----------



## RamTuff (Sep 29, 2021)

My overkill of night stand light(s)... left, my old trusty straight Fulton with an LED conversion and colored lens and a cobbled together from SF, Malkoff thirdparty part and LM parts and lamp.


----------



## CHNeal (Oct 25, 2021)

HDS w/ Nichia 5700K clicky was demoted to bedside when it was kicked out of my pocket a couple years ago by the Eiger


----------



## 3oni (Oct 25, 2021)

I've used my faithful Zebralight SC600Fd Mk IV Plus as my nightstand light for about three years now. I flipped the UI, so one click -- which is generally what my brain can remember in the middle of the night  -- is moonlight mode. I also filed off and sanded the clip attachment point, as I prefer this light without one.

If I need more than moonlight, additional floody, high-CRI goodness is just two clicks away for medium and a click-and-hold away for turbo.


----------



## fwafwow (Oct 26, 2021)

Pretty basic. I need to consider moving some of my newer purchases to the nightstand.


----------



## CHNeal (Oct 27, 2021)

Just got done running this MD3/M91B thru it’s paces and it is definitely up to the job I bought it for, kicking the HDS into ready reserve status. What an impressive light this is.


----------



## kalifornian (Oct 30, 2021)

Olight Perun 2.


----------



## Phil2015 (Oct 30, 2021)

I have mine with me at all times... we've been a few hundred miles together hehe... Nitecore TM26


----------



## fooj (Dec 3, 2021)

One of these ends up on my nightstand: 
- Deadwood Huckleberry in copper, Dragon driver w/ amber secondaries
- CWF/Ti2 Pele in Ti Dragon driver w/ blue secondaries


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jan 20, 2022)

Ever since I bought it the MD2 has been my nightstand light. M61N with hi/low ring serves all the needs of a nightstand light. The only time it leaves is when I’m using or carrying it.


----------



## lightfooted (Jan 21, 2022)

Surefire C2, Solarforce L2M, Olight Warrior mini, Olight i5T and i3T are what currently sit at my bedside. The Olights also go with me to work with one or two of my other lights. The Surefire and Solarforce both have a Solarforce P60 operating at 3.7V and supposedly throwing out 450 lumens. Close enough to it for me. The Surefire is powered by a Keeppower 16650. A Keeppower 16340 is in the Solarforce. RayOVac NiMH in the i5T and Energizer Lithium in the i3T.


----------



## Orion (Jan 29, 2022)

I haven't been on this board for........well, I have no idea how long. I kinda got out of the flashlight hobby. But I decided to pop onto the board and I had a message from Mister Ed about me not having posted in awhile and this link about the bedside flashlight. So here I am. 

What I have at my bedside is a Lumitop FW3A with warm color LEDs [OD Green body],...a Jetbeam RRT01 Raptor with warm colored LED, but also an original Jetbeam RRT01 that I love the most because of it's ridiculously variable output ability. The newer RRT01 flashlights are good...and I use another cool LED one as an EDC,...but neither that one, or the warm LED Raptor can produce the "fraction of a glow" ability of the original RRT01. There's no useful light, when it is shining like that, of course,....but it's really neat to look at the faint glow of the LED emitter.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 8, 2022)

Been trying this setup out for awhile now and absolutely love it. A 4000K reflector hound dog with a diffuser from my V7 wildcat. Nothing but flood and low is perfect for night runs to the kitchen.


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 8, 2022)

What do you use the Bowie for, late nite slices of cheese and crackers?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 8, 2022)

Lol just always keep it handy, just in case😁


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## therock (Apr 9, 2022)

Fenix RC15


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 11, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> View attachment 26104


Nice 1911. What model is it? Seems like a ParaOrd to me (due to the thick grip and double-column clip design). Also that BoMar rear sights.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 11, 2022)

My 2 night stand lights.

EDCL2-T for “bumps in the night”.

Streamlight Night Com that I keep in HI LED (Red) mode for getting around in dark/low light conditions.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 11, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> Nice 1911. What model is it? Seems like a ParaOrd to me (due to the thick grip and double-column clip design). Also that BoMar rear sights.


Nice catch... Yep it's a ParaOrd F16 kit I built in 96' with a fitted Barsto barrel in a Jim Hoag modded slide with a BoMar sight. Real tack driver.


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 11, 2022)

RWT1405 said:


> My 2 night stand lights.
> 
> EDCL2-T for “bumps in the night”.
> 
> Streamlight Night Com that I keep in HI LED (Red) mode for getting around in dark/low light conditions.


You are the first guy I've seen who owns a SL Night Com.. Does the white beam also have a low mode?

Is red low .5 lm outdoors have enough throw to keep a person maneuvering safely?

Cool flashlight! Thx..


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 11, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> You are the first guy I've seen who owns a SL Night Com.. Does the white beam also have a low mode?
> 
> Is red low .5 lm outdoors have enough throw to keep a person maneuvering safely?
> 
> Cool flashlight! Thx..



The white is a single level, @ 105 lmns

I find the .5 lmns, NV Red, is generally not enough to maneuver, at least for me.

I use it almost exclusively for the Red LEDS, yet has a decent white “back-up” light immediately available.

I have a few of these, as I always carry one in my travel bag.

It has a Safety “lock out” mode, which also makes it a great flashlight for a travel bag, etc..

It is actually one of my favorite flashlights, as it is so versatile!


----------



## aaronu (Apr 11, 2022)

No picture, maybe I will add one.

Two lights,

One is an M2 with clicky tailcap and a 460lm drop-in. Bright enough to mess up night vision for all parties if I light it up inside the house. I almost never grab this light. If I do, very likely I am also reaching for the phone and/or something that goes bang.

Two is another Surefire; an early A2 with 50lm incandescent main and green secondaries. The secondaries are great for lunking around in the dark. I remember when 50 lumens was pretty spicy and IMO it's plenty of light for most things.

Honorable mention: I gifted my dad a 6P with blue filter and P60L drop-in (80lm). When he passed away a few years ago I got it back. So that sits next to the others for now.

For the record I have a few newer and more complex lights but nothing I trust to "just work" like I trust the Surefires.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 12, 2022)

Back on topic...


SCEMan said:


> Nice catch... Yep it's a ParaOrd F16 kit I built in 96' with a fitted Barsto barrel in a Jim Hoag modded slide with a BoMar sight. Real tack driver.


That pistol is 25 years old already? Wow you've really made an effort to keep it alive and working. I did, however not recall the F16 model but instead the P14. If I remember correctly the ParaOrd was the talk of the town back in the 90s.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 12, 2022)

aaronu said:


> Honorable mention: I gifted my dad a 6P with blue filter and P60L drop-in (80lm). When he passed away a few years ago I got it back. So that sits next to the others for now.
> 
> For the record I have a few newer and more complex lights but nothing I trust to "just work" like I trust the Surefires.


For a nightstand light I wouldn't go for anything complex and multi-mode either. Has to be a "grab and go" and "on and off" one.

Again no pics to present here, but my current "nightstand" light is the incan Streamlight Scorpion with an LF tower module installed. The current module iteration does produce a heck a lot of output, with good hotspot and very wide and usable sidespill. Perfect as a roomsweeper for indoors.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 12, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> For a nightstand light I wouldn't go for anything complex and multi-mode either. Has to be a "grab and go" and "on and off" one.
> 
> Again no pics to present here, but my current "nightstand" light is the incan Streamlight Scorpion with an LF tower module installed. The current module iteration does produce a heck a lot of output, with good hotspot and very wide and usable sidespill. Perfect as a roomsweeper for indoors.



Not a bad choice at all.

While I understand your logic (I have no use for "multiple mode clickies" for such situations) , and generally agree with it, there are exceptions to that rule/logic (at least for me).

The exception (for me) is a flashlight such as the SureFire EDCL1/2-T with the "gas pedal" switch.

I first became familiar with that switch, many years ago, with the L2.

It allows me to have a low-level light, with a "light" push or turn (my usual way to use it) the tail cap until low-level is engaged, a full push then allows me to instantly access the high-level.

If need be, a full push, anytime, will take me right to the high-level.

For my money, this system ("gas pedal") is the finest available on any flashlight.

As always, what works for me, might not work for you, but if you haven't tried it, I very highly recommend it.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 12, 2022)

RWT1405 said:


> Not a bad choice at all.
> 
> While I understand your logic (I have no use for "multiple mode clickies" for such situations) , and generally agree with it, there are exceptions to that rule/logic (at least for me).
> 
> ...


I totally get your point -- the low-high twisty operation. I've been there too, as I also own an A2. But my overall experience is only so-so.

One major problem is user serviceability, which is nearly impossible. If the high/low fails, and if no more replacement tailcaps can be issued, then you'll need to take out the tailcap's internal chassis for inspection and repair (without breaking anything else within the tailcap chassis), which involves extensive cleaning and maybe resistor replacement (if necessary). As I cannot undertake all these tasks, I ended up getting spare tailcaps just in case. The only possible user serviceability are switch boot replacement and custom tail shroud upgrades.

Back to the low/high operation. I generally find the "gas pedal" actuation approach not convenient. Instead, when using the A2, I'll twist it to "always low" first, then press for high whenever necessary. Only when not in use will I twist to off position entirely.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 12, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> I totally get your point -- the low-high twisty operation. I've been there too, as I also own an A2. But my overall experience is only so-so.
> 
> One major problem is user serviceability, which is nearly impossible. If the high/low fails, and if no more replacement tailcaps can be issued, then you'll need to take out the tailcap's internal chassis for inspection and repair (without breaking anything else within the tailcap chassis), which involves extensive cleaning and maybe resistor replacement (if necessary). As I cannot undertake all these tasks, I ended up getting spare tailcaps just in case. The only possible user serviceability are switch boot replacement and custom tail shroud upgrades.
> 
> Back to the low/high operation. I generally find the "gas pedal" actuation approach not convenient. Instead, when using the A2, I'll twist it to "always low" first, then press for high whenever necessary. Only when not in use will I twist to off position entirely.



That is how I utilize mine also.

On scene/etc., if needed, I rotate to constant on “low-level”, and simply smash it hard (in situations that is needed, that is what will likely happen naturally). 

I guess I’ve been lucky, as I’ve not had such problems with my tail cap/switches. 

Any flashlight I utilize on-duty, or for CCW/home defense, I also maintain at least one back-up (if not more) for each. 

Again, for my money (perhaps no one else’s), it is the finest tail cap/switch system available, for that use. 

I’m sorry to hear you have had problems with yours.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 12, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> That pistol is 25 years old already? Wow you've really made an effort to keep it alive and working. I did, however not recall the F16 model but instead the P14. If I remember correctly the ParaOrd was the talk of the town back in the 90s.


1911s work forever with a little lubrication. The F16 was a gunsmith "in-the-white" frame kit that came with two 15-rd .45 mags.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 13, 2022)

RWT1405 said:


> That is how I utilize mine also.
> 
> On scene/etc., if needed, I rotate to constant on “low-level”, and simply smash it hard (in situations that is needed, that is what will likely happen naturally).
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, all the high/low A2 twisties I own have experienced NO problems at all -- just yet. I take effort to clean and lubricate the internal tailcap chassis whenever possible. However, having known of such tailcap's problems, I decided to procure a few more just in case. Unfortunately that was the time when SF stopped issuing many legacy parts, including the A2/L replacement tailcap, so I ended up purchasing a few used ones on eB, in various conditions. (I only acquired the A2 back in 2019.)

So, as you can see, when SF tailcaps fail then you're pretty much on your own now. And that's one of the reasons I've sold off my Z48 and SW02 tailcaps, because I can't service them myself in case of failure. I now stick primarily to the Z41 (and Z57/61) McClicky mods for SF light setups as this is the only user-serviceable tailcap config. So do take extreme TLC to your tailcaps, especially the two-stage twisties.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 13, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> 1911s work forever with a little lubrication. The F16 was a gunsmith "in-the-white" frame kit that came with two 15-rd .45 mags.


Sorry OT again, but which states still allow for those hi-cap mags as of date?


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 14, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> Just to clarify, all the high/low A2 twisties I own have experienced NO problems at all -- just yet. I take effort to clean and lubricate the internal tailcap chassis whenever possible. However, having known of such tailcap's problems, I decided to procure a few more just in case. Unfortunately that was the time when SF stopped issuing many legacy parts, including the A2/L replacement tailcap, so I ended up purchasing a few used ones on eB, in various conditions. (I only acquired the A2 back in 2019.)
> 
> So, as you can see, when SF tailcaps fail then you're pretty much on your own now. And that's one of the reasons I've sold off my Z48 and SW02 tailcaps, because I can't service them myself in case of failure. I now stick primarily to the Z41 (and Z57/61) McClicky mods for SF light setups as this is the only user-serviceable tailcap config. So do take extreme TLC to your tailcaps, especially the two-stage twisties.



Oh, I see.

I have actually use/d the L2, EDCL1-T, and EDCL2-T for work, without any problems with the tailcaps, ever, with multiples of each.

My first L2 use was in approx. 2005 or 2006, when I found they worked very well for me.

Another L2 soon became a nightstand light for me.

Thanks for the suggestion on care of the tailcaps, I think I'm good with that, but thanks again.

Did I mention I actually use/d mine, at work and at home, with absolutely no problems, since 2005 or 2006? 

My experience with them may not be as long, or as hard use as yours, but never once have any of them failed me, or anyone else that I am personally aware of, that carries/d them.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 14, 2022)

RWT1405 said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> I have actually use/d the L2, EDCL1-T, and EDCL2-T for work, without any problems with the tailcaps, ever, with multiples of each.
> 
> ...


If a tailcap switch has resistors or more complicated electronics inside then at some point they may fail after prolonged use. Keeping the chassis as clean as possible may prolong their lifetime. I recommend DeOxit Gold (G100) for conditioning tailcap chassis.

But even if your two-stage switches are still in good shape, one thing may still fail: the rubber boot. Once it's aged out and hardened, or when the knurling wears out, it will be at your best interest to replace it. Fortunately Lumens Factory does produce high-quality replacements if you need it someday.


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 14, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> If a tailcap switch has resistors or more complicated electronics inside then at some point they may fail after prolonged use. Keeping the chassis as clean as possible may prolong their lifetime. I recommend DeOxit Gold (G100) for conditioning tailcap chassis.
> 
> But even if your two-stage switches are still in good shape, one thing may still fail: the rubber boot. Once it's aged out and hardened, or when the knurling wears out, it will be at your best interest to replace it. Fortunately Lumens Factory does produce high-quality replacements if you need it someday.



LOL

Please remind me on the use of your SF A2, and how long you've had it, and how you've used it?

What is your history/use of other "gas peddle" tailcap Sure Fires?

I suggest you re-read my posts, and how long I've had mine, and actually use them, and use them hard.

I am very well aware of how to clean, and care, for my flashlights, but thank you very much for your input.

LOL


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 14, 2022)

Travel duo. Obviously take better care of firearm than MD2 M61NL stuck in tool box.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 15, 2022)

My modded Gladius and HamM3rhead modded M3 (18mm bored, 1-mode QLITE 3A driver, XML2)






...along with my dusty 1990's alarm clock.


----------



## Long RunTime (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## bykfixer (May 5, 2022)

I had forgotten about an old 1aa light stashed in my nightstand drawer until recently. It's a 1950's version of a Maglite solitaire. 




It's called a Tom Thumb light. 
These things were big sellers at one point. 





About the size of a 1aaa light. 
Operated via mechanical slider using a #112 bulb. 

Puts out about 2 lumens and depending on the bulb the beam can vary from full moon look to footbal shaped. 




I installed a Holland made Norelco bulb in this one. 

I call it "electric moonlight"……


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2022)

The 2am nature call quiver. 
If 2 is 1 then 4 is 2, right? 
- Elzetta G123 set for 0.5 lumens
- Sofirn Sophia-6+\- lumens
- Elzetta GAA set for 1.5 lumens
- Fulton Tom Thumb-0.22+\- lumens


----------



## DRW (May 27, 2022)

yazkaz said:


> Sorry OT again, but which states still allow for those hi-cap mags as of date?


Michigan does, and I bet more than half the States do as well.

Back on topic, but without a pic.

My nightstand light is my EDC Fenix HM61R without the headband and a 870 with a Streamlight light/laser.


----------



## brachypelma44 (May 27, 2022)

Well, I haven't been able to sleep in a traditional bed for about 10 years now (serious back and shoulder problems) so I sleep on a giant marshmallow-like sofa, and as such, I don't have a nightstand.

However, I do keep a flashlight tucked _under_ the sofa so I can grab it when the power goes out:






I have one layer of DC-fix on the lens, so it's very floody.


----------



## Megalamuffin (May 28, 2022)

This is the current nightstand crew when I’m not carrying one of them. Surefire tactician, e2 with LF 3.7v bulb and z2 with a p60.


----------



## BigD64 (Jun 21, 2022)

Fenix PD36R and a 4 D cell Maglight with a LED conversion with 2 DD lithium-thionyl chloride batteries. I haven't had to change the batteries in 14ish years.


----------



## mrbi (Jul 4, 2022)

I've always been interested in surefire...


----------



## bridgman (Jul 4, 2022)

Streamlite duallie because it's versatile...
Surefire Z2 with HO-9 because it's bright and I *like* it...
CPF Safe-Light because it's the only way I can find the other two lights


----------



## rhodiuman (Jul 16, 2022)

Streamlight 66608 250 Lumen MicroStream USB Rechargeable Pocket Flashlight


----------



## 340pd (Jul 16, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Been trying this setup out for awhile now and absolutely love it. A 4000K reflector hound dog with a diffuser from my V7 wildcat. Nothing but flood and low is perfect for night runs to the kitchen.
> View attachment 26102


Puma White Hunter, one of my favorites.


----------



## 340pd (Jul 16, 2022)

Surefire 6p with Malkoffs drop-in.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 16, 2022)

340pd said:


> Puma White Hunter, one of my favorites.


She’s a great knife. This one is well over 50 years old.


----------



## jackrussell8200 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## yazkaz (Aug 17, 2022)

jackrussell8200 said:


> View attachment 31002


Are these two 6Ps Pyrex-lensed? If so, then get some additional protection ie. stainless steel bezel rings. Once the Z44 bezel becomes dented user serviceability will be seriously compromised. Anyway just a suggestion......


----------



## Sabrewulf (Sep 24, 2022)

I keep several on mine.


----------



## Mr. LED (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## OscarTheDog (Oct 18, 2022)

The Project-M. It's been awhile since i have posted anything. Be Cool.

OTD


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 18, 2022)

Been these three as of late. E01, Sc52w, and a Yuji’d Photon Freedom. Play around the with setup often as I’m a super flashlight dork.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 31, 2022)

Came down with the flu, so I’m hunkered down in the guest room. Still brought my toys with me though.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 1, 2022)

Get well soon!


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 2, 2022)

tech25 said:


> Get well


Thank you sir. Not there yet. This type A is no fun. Current nightstand situation…..


----------



## LED1982 (Nov 3, 2022)

scout24 said:


> Since you asked, this is an unedited pic of about half of my bedside table top... At the moment, there is a 1st gen BOSS 70 in my pocket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14624
> ...


Yeah but dude, if those 14 lights and 19 backup batteries fail then you’re totally screwed!


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Nov 3, 2022)

Sc600w HI and a Malkoff MDC li-ion 4000k are my favorites. Main carry and nightstand lights


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 3, 2022)

ilikeguns40 said:


> Sc600w HI and a Malkoff MDC li-ion 4000k are my favorites. Main carry and nightstand lights
> View attachment 34271


Do those Malkoff crenelated bezels screw down all the way these days? Years back they would leave a gap which drove me nuts so I always stick with the flush steel rings.


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Nov 3, 2022)

gurdygurds said:


> Do those Malkoff crenelated bezels screw down all the way these days? Years back they would leave a gap which drove me nuts so I always stick with the flush steel rings.


Yes. My last two screwed down tight to the head, as does this one


----------



## Wuthrich10 (Nov 10, 2022)

Maglite Mag-Tac that stays next to my 686


----------



## rwolfenstein (Nov 10, 2022)

Wuthrich10 said:


> Maglite Mag-Tac that stays next to my 686
> View attachment 34619


You got a plus one with the smith adorning rose colored stocks....


----------



## LED1982 (Nov 11, 2022)

Wuthrich10 said:


> Maglite Mag-Tac that stays next to my 686
> View attachment 34619


Nice looking revolver! I’m not a big gun guy, but for the couple that I own I prefer the zero maintenance, and super reliable revolver. Even in the nightmare scenario that it jams as an ax murdering is chasing you down in your hallway, you JUST pull the trigger again!!


----------



## rwolfenstein (Nov 12, 2022)

I have a surefire AZ2 with white LEDs sitting on my night stand.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 12, 2022)

ilikeguns40 said:


> Sc600w HI and a Malkoff MDC li-ion 4000k are my favorites. Main carry and nightstand lights
> View attachment 34271


Is the SC600 really smaller than the CR123 MDC??


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Nov 12, 2022)

gurdygurds said:


> Is the SC600 really smaller than the CR123 MDC??


It’s a tad shorter but thicker


----------



## jz6342 (Nov 12, 2022)

Just my trusty old Streamlight Polytac. It takes a lickin’ and keeps on ticking’😉


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Nov 12, 2022)

jz6342 said:


> Just my trusty old Streamlight Polytac. It takes a lickin’ and keeps on ticking’😉
> View attachment 34674


Streamlight is very underrated. 

I once owned and still do a AAA microstream. I lost it one summer in my yard, after a year of rain, snow, mowing the lawn, and weather, I had found it wedged in the mud. I picked it up, clicked the switch and it turned right on. Worked perfectly. Few months went buy and the switch was acting up, emailed streamlight and sent my light in for repair, they sent me back a brand new 45 lumen model for free. Excellent CS and from now on I will always have a streamlight microstream as a backup


----------



## jz6342 (Nov 12, 2022)

ilikeguns40 said:


> Streamlight is very underrated.
> 
> I once owned and still do a AAA microstream. I lost it one summer in my yard, after a year of rain, snow, mowing the lawn, and weather, I had found it wedged in the mud. I picked it up, clicked the switch and it turned right on. Worked perfectly. Few months went buy and the switch was acting up, emailed streamlight and sent my light in for repair, they sent me back a brand new 45 lumen model for free. Excellent CS and from now on I will always have a streamlight microstream as a backup


A few years back I rediscovered Streamlight and their ProTac and Polytac lines. I bought and carried the PolyTac, 2L, and my personal favorite tactical light - the 1L/1AA. I’ve never had one fail, but it’s good to know their customer service is as good as their lights!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Nov 12, 2022)

Custom brass from Matt at Lumencraft/Adventure Sport.


----------



## hsa (Nov 12, 2022)

How and when did you get that. I don't see it on his site.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 12, 2022)

Now it’s this guy. Very happy with this light so far.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Nov 13, 2022)

Elzetta Bravo flood with rotary tail cap and primary CR123s for full power light needs. Have to have my Malkoff single AA and HDS Tactical for moonlight mode needs.


----------



## thebarefooter (Nov 13, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> P60 with 3000K XML Mule, Copper and Current Leash Lantern with Amber LED.
> Bottom MD 1.5 with 3000K M361 and HDS XPL. The HDS gets swapped out with a Haiku.
> 
> View attachment 15846


Where do I find a stand with a bracket like that?


----------



## greatscoot (Nov 14, 2022)

thebarefooter said:


> Where do I find a stand with a bracket like that?


There was a forum member who made those many years ago. He did two or three runs and then stopped making them.


----------



## TnC_Products (Nov 23, 2022)

Here is the light on my nightstand. Now by the back door before heading out to the back yard, that is a different story.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 23, 2022)

Exceptionally nice, TnC.

Primary for me is Fraz Labs QT 18650 because of the low, low.


----------

